
Apply HN and Feedback: Kaleidoscope Corp (Centralizing Health Database) - rampage24life
I would love some input from the HN community about this idea we are purposing as of now. Maybe in my head I feel this is a need in the world, but I might be wrong.  With some feedback, we can improve on what we are making.<p>Currently, we are trying to create a centralized health data infrastructure to be used for the health industry. A health database where we can finally connect our health records together. In the health industry, every healthcare facilities, hospitals, and health record companies all do their own database to store patient&#x27;s health record. This creates a problem where if you were to go to see a new doctor or check into a new hospital, they will never have any record of you. You would have to experience questionnaire paperwork about your medical history. Clearly no one remember every detail about their past medical experience or medications and so much time is wasted while you are ill. With a centralized health database, wherever you go, any physicians can be able to obtain your information.<p>That&#x27;s from a patient’s perspective, but for doctors and hospitals it gives easy accessibility to work with other doctors. Physicians can be update what past medications you have taken and what works. Hospitals can know what kind of patient they are dealing with when a new patient enters their facility.  We will also provide the necessary security to protect the patient’s data. By being a centralized health database, doctors be doctors and hospitals can spend less on IT instead of become a tech company.<p>Health starts with us. It&#x27;s been long enough where we have let the health industry try to mold itself into the digital age, but the health industry is having a hard time to adapt to today&#x27;s technology. If patients do not stand up for what they want from the health industry and doctors, our health will not improve better for the future and you will still be in the waiting room filling out paperwork for the past 30 min.
======
dimitri_chas
Healthcare is one of the last big industries that hasn't been revolutionised
yet. That said the issue of medical data storage and sharing is a very big one
and hits a very sensitive nerve on the general public. What you are describing
is more or less an everyday reality for anyone who had some recent experience
with healthcare either as a patient or a health professional.

As it was noted there were and currently are some major tech companies who
tried to tackle this problem unsuccessfully up until now; the fact that they
haven't managed to offer a viable solution yet speaks for itself. If you
believe you have the knowledge and experience to work on something that truly
is a very complex problem to solve you should prepare for a battle. There are
literally hundreds of closed proprietary systems for medical record keeping
only in the US. They have established marketing channels and collaborations
and in fact are so deeply rooted to the workings of a hospital that feels like
you would have to physically tear down and rebuild the whole thing from
scratch! As we speak there are also some great cloud based alternatives with a
different approach and business model (eg patient fusion).

On the other hand what you are describing is the future; some of the most
important healthcare evangelists are pointing out that our fixation on the
preservation of health data in these closed systems is costing us both in
money and quality of services received. My opinion is it will happen once the
general public embraces the idea of sharing (anonymised) personal health
information which in turn will only happen when we realise that the benefit of
such outweighs the possible risks of exposure of this information to a third
party.

~~~
rampage24life
Totally agree with your first comment. We have talked to a lot of people
ranging from young to old about this issue and we got a various amount of
response from, "didn't know it was a problem" to "how safe can this be" to
"why can't people build this awhile ago when I needed it."

Those major tech companies cannot solve this problem because they built their
foundation completely wrong when tackling the electronic health record
software. People like Jonathan Bush, CEO from athneaHealth, explained that the
current health system needs to be wiped clean and to be start over. In some
cases, big companies are trying to merge in order to solve this issue and to
hope one company can rule them all. Having companies establishing channels and
collaborations with hospitals is not something we fear about. What we fear
most is the lack of options health record companies are not telling health
care professionals about. There are better solutions out there to build a
better health system. We have looked into a couple cloud based health record
companies and we are hoping to work with them someday since we will feel they
are on the right path on what we want to achieve as well. (patient Fusion is
one of them)

That is why we want to build on this for the future. You are totally on the
right track about everything you said in the last paragraph. Building this
database will take time; therefore, we want to be there when the public is
ready for it. This health database is just the tip of the iceberg. We already
planned a path for it and how it can benefit the future as well as how it can
change the way the health industry works.

Thank you for your comments and thoughts. If you have more questions or
comments or anything, feel free to ask/comment. I would be happy to reply to
your thoughts.

------
jeads
Your diving headlong into an incredibly sticky issue. This is one of the core
fears the public has been chewing on a long time... that the sharing of
medical information would become so streamlined that nearly minimal effort
would be required to profile an individual.

~~~
rampage24life
I do understand how hard this task is since there are plenty of rules and
regulations that has to be checked. However, the process does need to change
regarding to how health data is dealt with. Currently, we are still applying
the same knowledge from the 90s about containing health data as if they were
still in vanilla folders stored on top of a shelf. The same mindset has
already cost the US $33 million dollars trying to patch a broken foundation in
the health data industry. As of today, multiple hospitals already have been
hacked because the lack of knowledge healthcare professionals have about the
digital world. Sure, there are plenty of red tapes around this issue; however,
our idea isn't to cut those tapes down but to assist the health industry to
move into the digital realm without changing their production in the health
field.

As for the second part of your comment, I was wondering if you can explain
that more since I'm a bit confused. I got lost about the "one of the core
fears the public has" to "sharing of medical information would become so
streamlined." I don't know if you are saying if a centralized health database
is a bad thing or not.

------
glougheed
Some huge companies are working on this issue. How would you deal with a
country like Canada that socialized medical and the systems are more
government run.

~~~
rampage24life
Agreed, some huge companies are working on this issue. But to also point out,
these huge companies have been working on since 2010. In addition, those
companies are spending majority of their revenue on data storage and data
security instead of better healthcare for patients or better facilities for
physicians to operate in. What I can tell you is these companies won't play
fair with each other since they all feel the need to protect their software
platform on obtaining a patient's data. What makes our company different than
those health record companies is the fact that we realize the end product will
always be the same no matter what platform the doctor uses.

Our goal is to be like VISA credit card. Any type of bank or credit card
company can use the VISA credit card and apply their own benefits on it; but
we are third neutral party in charge of the data.

Countries like Canada, Germany, etc. with universal healthcare still have the
same problem regarding data storage, data security, and data accessibility. If
a patient from Canada ends up traveling to another country, he or she still
have to face the same problem where their medical record won't be on them
while traveling. Vise versa, if a patient enters Canada, he or she will also
see the same problem. We want to link everything together. Sure it will take
time because of politics issue, but we do believe that we are all one race.
Bacteria and viruses do not care where you are or who you are, so why should
we create boundaries and walls for our health data if it can help our life and
save others' lives.

Hopefully I have addressed your issue. If not, please continue.

~~~
glougheed
I think you answered it but I have another if you would indulge me. So when
big companies dominate the sector you usually have to find a small slice to
force the wedge in because they usually control the relationships. Do you see
this as a slice to do that?

~~~
rampage24life
We do believe entering the health industry as a database company can be the
slice we need. We feel this database is the snowball we need to get things
rolling. As mentioned by another reader, big companies are spending tons of
money on data storage that it is costing the public money and wasting a lot
health facility money that be used elsewhere. There are plenty of big
companies controlling this health sector; however, they are slower to adapt to
situations since they never started off as a data company but as a software
company(SaaS). With our goals in mind, we do believe this can be a huge
turning point not just in the health industry, but also how people interact
with health.

Hopefully I answered your questions. Please feel free to ask more or comment
more. It helps us understand how everyone feels about this project.

------
kumarski
Look at all these companies. There's 20+ companies working on this problem.

HumanAPI

GetMedal

BloomAPI

UsePrime

RecordCollect

ZweenaHealth

Doctrly

Carebox

GorillaBox

NuskiHealth

PicnicHealth

If you need my help, feel free to reach out.

~~~
rampage24life
Thanks for the list of companies. Some of the companies we looked into are
either dead or does not exist anymore. Some companies like GetMedal, BloomAPI,
and Doctrly have been on our radar as well.

There is a difference between us and the list of companies listed here. I
would love to talk more with you if you want. The more help we find, the
better of a product we can make based on the people's perspective.

~~~
kumarski
Shoot me an email kumarovski@gmail.com :)

Looking forward to connecting. This is a tough space. :)

[http://www.engineersf.com/2016/04/17/a-list-of-the-
technolog...](http://www.engineersf.com/2016/04/17/a-list-of-the-technology-
companies-that-make-healthcare-it-easier-2/)

